# Jumeriah Village



## elsiem (Nov 1, 2010)

My husband and I are looking a t potential move to Dubai,he will be working in Dubai Industrial City.One of the areas we have been looking at accomodation is Jumeriah Village could anyone give me some advice on what its like?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Circle and the Triangle are pretty much building sites where the building has stopped although it was due to restart after Ramadan. I don`t believe that there are any shops close by either.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I wouldn't bother, you can get great deals, but it really is a construction site. 

You may as well pay a little more, and have a slightly longer journey to work - at least your standard of living will be much better.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I do find it really daft that Jumeirah Village is nowhere near Jumeirah. Just a ploy to make them sound more desirable.

It's a bit like suggesting that Slough is in the centre of Windsor...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe this will help. It's a thread put up by someone who lives in Jumeirah Village at the moment:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...meirah-village-triangle-limited-accesses.html


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

elsiem said:


> My husband and I are looking a t potential move to Dubai,he will be working in Dubai Industrial City.One of the areas we have been looking at accomodation is Jumeriah Village could anyone give me some advice on what its like?


Hi there

I live in Jumeriah Village Circle and yip as everyone says it still is really a building site, although now there are about 4 or 5 complexes that are finished and Im sure they all have pools. Only bugbear that I have is that the circle still only has one exit and entrance, there is a small shop now but the nearest shops are in The Springs which is about a 5 min drive away. You can get really good deals because of the fact the area is unfinished. When I first looked here I though OMG not in a million years however hubby thought it was a great deal (typical) but we did need more space for the children and once your in the house you don't notice what is outside. Also there area lot of families moving in to the villas, infact my 7 year old has more friends here than he did in The Springs!! But to be honest if we could of afforded this house, in say, Meadows or Lakes well then yes of course I would rather live there!! Hope it helps


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

The approach is horrible - construction site. No shops nearby - at least within 30 minutes. Only good point is that the villas are cheap.


----------



## elsiem (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks everyone for your advice i will have a look at a few other places


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

NAUAE said:


> The approach is horrible - construction site. No shops nearby - at least within 30 minutes. Only good point is that the villas are cheap.


Dont know where you go to shop as it only takes me 5/10 mins to get to shops in the Springs!


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

dallan said:


> Dont know where you go to shop as it only takes me 5/10 mins to get to shops in the Springs!


Which route do you take to springs? as far as I know, they closed off the only available road. Although, I do see people doing a bit of offroading to get to springs and that may be within the 5-10 minutes range you describe.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

NAUAE said:


> Which route do you take to springs? as far as I know, they closed off the only available road. Although, I do see people doing a bit of offroading to get to springs and that may be within the 5-10 minutes range you describe.


Ok you must be talking about the triangle - I stay in the circle so I am only 5 mins from the bottom of the Springs and 10 from Town Centre Springs (Spinnies etc)


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

nauae .... yes ,u must be talking about the triangle coz I also live in the circle & it doesnt take a long time to reach Springs !


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I live in the triangle and there is a back road straight in to springs 8! Will take less time for me then the circle..?? No issue at all


----------

